# Worst Team in a Major Conference



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

I'm thinking Virginia Tech will go winless in the Big East, and then bid farewell.

Good riddance, enjoy the ACC. We should have never let your trashy team and school into the Big East in the first place. End of rant.


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

The Hokies are a football school... The last time they were any good at hoops was when Bimbo was still playin... Yeah a long time ago... I'm sure you don't think that way bout them in terms of the pigskin... But your right... Their useless in hoops... And will prob go winless in the ACC hoops season also... Peace


----------



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

Yea,

Virginia Tech seems to have been bad in basketball for years,you would think that being in the Big East they could be at least competable.

The ACC took them for football though, that's where the money is and the ACC already has so many good basketball teams that it won't affect the conference as a whole.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Actually it will be Baylor who will be the worst. I mean half the team will be walk-ons. 

Second Va Tech does have Carlos Dixon, who will be an All-Big East player this year. 

Third, Va Tech's recruiting is picking up since being in the ACC, because now they will be able to recruit ACC country for players. They should have a pretty good class this season. Both Miami and Va Tech will benefit from being in the ACC recruiting wise.

I may live in NYC, but the ACC is a better bball conference than the Big East. 

Now I will agree that Seth Greenberg is not the coach for Va Tech but he can win there because they will get better recruits.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Ole Miss :bsmile:


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

Vanderbilt, anyone?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Vanderbilt wasn't even the worst team in the SEC last year it was Arkansas.


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>newmessiah10</b>!
> Vanderbilt wasn't even the worst team in the SEC last year it was Arkansas.


Arkansas's team was almost all freshmen and they had a brand new coach. If you didn't know, Arkansas has an extremely bright future ahead of them and at least they HAVE been good in basketball many times before. Vandy's athletics programs are so bad that they don't even have a frickin' athletics department anymore.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>UKfan4Life</b>!
> 
> 
> Arkansas's team was almost all freshmen and they had a brand new coach. If you didn't know, Arkansas has an extremely bright future ahead of them and at least they HAVE been good in basketball many times before. Vandy's athletics programs are so bad that they don't even have a frickin' athletics department anymore.


I know Stan Heath is the coach of Arkansas and am very aware of their future. Doesn't matter because South Carolina is the worst team in the SEC this year. They have no one. 

Vany has Freije, Moore, Hundley and some other good players. They will at least make the NIT.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Oregon State and Washington state should both be fairly putrid.


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>newmessiah10</b>!
> 
> 
> I know Stan Heath is the coach of Arkansas and am very aware of their future. Doesn't matter because South Carolina is the worst team in the SEC this year. They have no one.
> ...


Most people overlook Rolando Howell at South Carolina, but no matter. All Matt Freije has to do to break Vandy's all time scoring record is average 15.8 points a game through the regular season. The only good players on Vandy that I can see is Freije who averaged 17.9 PPG, 4.4 RPG, and 1.1 APG, and Moore who average 6.1 PPG, 1.8 RPG, and 2.0 APG. I still don't think Vandy will go anywhere, not even the NIT, but you never know...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Wasn't Rolando Howell suspended for Domestic Abuse. Even if he wasn't he has been a complete bust at South Carolina. He doesn't make a difference as he is soft. And they got Major Wingate, a guy who went from a top 5 HS player to being a top 50 player. The guy peaked in 10th grade, which is sad.


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>newmessiah10</b>!
> Wasn't Rolando Howell suspended for Domestic Abuse. Even if he wasn't he has been a complete bust at South Carolina. He doesn't make a difference as he is soft. And they got Major Wingate, a guy who went from a top 5 HS player to being a top 50 player. The guy peaked in 10th grade, which is sad.


Oh yeah! The Domestic Abuse thing. Was he suspended for the whole year though? Odom was saying that this will be "Rolandos break out year,". Ok, so that doesn't mean much, but I'll take the coachs' word for it.  Like I said, it doesn't matter much. I don't think either team will go anywhere this season.


----------



## xubrew (Dec 17, 2002)

if you consider the atlantic ten a major conference, i'd have to say fordham. they are just terrible. 

if not, then washington state. i don't even remember the last time they finished better than ninth in the pac ten. at least oregon state is making SOME progress. the cougars are just terrible. 

baylor will be absolutely terrible this year. 

conference usa has its share of bad teams as well.


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

Northwestern anyone?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>xubrew</b>!
> if you consider the atlantic ten a major conference, i'd have to say fordham. they are just terrible.
> 
> if not, then washington state. i don't even remember the last time they finished better than ninth in the pac ten. at least oregon state is making SOME progress. the cougars are just terrible.
> ...


Wazoo with Dick Bennett as their coach will be a lot better. He also has future first round pick Marcus Moore as his PG. His deliberate style will definitely frustrate coaches and opposing players in the Pac 10.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

I'd have to say Vanderbilt. They were good for a couple of years but they usually tend to lose... alot.


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The Baron</b>!
> I'd have to say Vanderbilt. They were good for a couple of years but they usually tend to lose... alot.


I believe the last time they were a national contender was way back when in the 1950's. I could be wrong though. Correct me if I am, I don't really keep up with my Vandy basketball history.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TLR</b>!
> Northwestern anyone?


I was waiting for this one. Or Penn State. They're both at the bottom of the Big 10 (+1) each year.

And I truly believe Ole Miss will be worse than Vandy, South Carolina, and Arkansas -- not just an anti-Rebel bias.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>UKfan4Life</b>!
> 
> 
> I believe the last time they were a national contender was way back when in the 1950's. I could be wrong though. Correct me if I am, I don't really keep up with my Vandy basketball history.


They were the best team in the SEC East in the early 90's when they had Billy McCaffrey. I think they may have been ranked in the top 10.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

In the Big 12, it will be Baylor. No doubt about it


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Vanderbilt was outstanding in 1993, started the season something like 12-0 IIRC, and got as high as #3 in the nation (Once again, IIRC). They ended up a 3 seed.

http://www.shrpsports.com/collbask/1993.htm


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JuniorNoboa</b>!
> Vanderbilt was outstanding in 1993, started the season something like 12-0 IIRC, and got as high as #3 in the nation (Once again, IIRC). They ended up a 3 seed.
> 
> http://www.shrpsports.com/collbask/1993.htm


Ah, whoops. Can't forget about the early 90's.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Oregon State...Washington State....do I have any takers?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MAS RipCity</b>!
> Oregon State...Washington State....do I have any takers?


It's not going to be Washington State. I guarantee that Wazoo beats Oregon once under Dick Bennett. The Ducks frenetic style is perfect for Bennett's style of coaching. Remember, Dick Bennett took Wisconsin to the final four with defense only.


----------



## OwnTheBlocks (Jun 10, 2003)

we played vanderbilt last season and although they aren't a sec powerhouse they arent the worst in the conference either....the loss of brian thorton will hurt them but at the same time david Przybyszewski julian terrell (when he plays with confidence) and a former top 100 hser fresh off a redshirt year ted skuchas will more than make up for his absence 

here is my worst major conference teams breakdown:
A10: Fordham/runner up Lasalle
ACC: Clemson/Maryland
B12: Baylor/ Nebraska
BE: v-tech/rutgers
B10: PSU/NW
CUSA: smu/ecu
P10: OSU/ASU (lost 8 seniors)
SEC: Ole Miss or USC/Georgia or Alabama


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>OwnTheBlocks</b>!
> we played vanderbilt last season and although they aren't a sec powerhouse they arent the worst in the conference either....the loss of brian thorton will hurt them but at the same time david Przybyszewski julian terrell (when he plays with confidence) and a former top 100 hser fresh off a redshirt year ted skuchas will more than make up for his absence
> 
> here is my worst major conference teams breakdown:
> ...


Well let me take your ratings and kind of fiddle with them, because of few of them are a little off.

A-10: Fordham (no brainer, this team is bad)
ACC: Clemson (Shyatt ruined this program, Purnell has to rebuild it, and as for Maryland they are going to the tourney this year, count on it.)
B12: Baylor (too many defections, but Scott Drew will rebuild with class)
BE: The worse team is Georgetown. (lost Sweetney, starting backcourt, Victor Samnick, Townes to prep school and Esherick is on the hot seat. This team is in big trouble)
B10: It is most likey Penn State (but they do have some talent on this team, so I am leaning toward Northwestern)
CUSA: SMU is not in CUSA, they are in the WAC, so it will most likely be USF (south florida), they lost everyone including Yusuf Baker to transfer and they are starting all over again. But the basement for them
Pac10: Oregon State (this one is easy, they have no size, but next year look out for them)
SEC: Ole Miss (they recruited no one, and they lost good players) South Carolina is pretty bad too. 

I can't believe when talking about Vanderbilt you forgot about Matt Freije. He is their go to guy.


----------



## OwnTheBlocks (Jun 10, 2003)

nm10 - matt frieje is a given...he could be 1st team all-sec with enough touches and a little more defensive and rebounding presence...we played against vandy last yr and only lost by like 6 or 7 because we shut down freije for most of the game, but i was talking about who would replace thorton, because he killed us that game with 22 points or so and was their only consistent inside scorer last season..terrell should be good in the post for a high-low game with freije, but p-whatever shoots way too many long range shots for a decently athletic 7 footer

and as for the cusa smu, i was referring to southern miss


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Southern Miss is referred to as USM. They are the University of Southern Miss.

But they will not be the worst team in the conference. They return Charles Gaines and Jasper Johnson and 7 of their top 8 teams. They will be pretty underrated this year, and could make the NIT.


----------



## Stevie B (May 15, 2003)

Baylor and it isn't that close.

I'd also nominate Penn State and Oregon State.


----------



## CigarBoy (Nov 29, 2002)

I agree with TLR....Northwestern couldn't fight their way out of a wet paper bag!


----------

